# What bugs are these, and are they harmful?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Found these on and around my confederate Jasmine. What are they, and are they problematic? I don't want to spray near flowers and wipe out any bees if they're not something destructive.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

They look almost like nymph box elder bugs. A bit too orange though.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Try google lens


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

learningeveryday said:


> Try google lens


I think I would have needed the app installed before taking this picture; I don't think I can use it on an existing picture.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes, you can.


----------

